# Zich herinneren in a question.



## Alisson Pereira

Hello, 

So, making questions with "zich herinneren", is it like this?

Herinner je je je eerste leraar? (Do you remember your first teacher?)

Herinner je je je eerste speeltje?

Of course those are silly questions (I do not know). How do you use to ask if a person remember something?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Terwexel

Yes, it's almost correct : there is just one je too many in each sentence. The first je is a reflexive pronoun, the second a possessive pronoun.

But it would be correct with u for instance : herrinnert u zich uw.....

Maybe someone else knows why.

Edit : No, I'm wrong: it's all correct


----------



## eno2

I thought  asking  "Herinner je je..." + anything, such as 'je leraar',  was fully OK.


----------



## Peterdg

Terwexel said:


> Yes, it's almost correct : there is just one je too many in each sentence.


No there is not.

Herinner je je je eerste leraar?  = Herinner je je jouw eerste leraar?

Herinner je je *hoe goed we toen gegeten hebben*? Herinner je je *je eerste leraar*. De blauwe zinsdelen komen qua functie met elkaar overeen.

Herinnert *hij* *zich* hoe goed hij toen gegeten heeft? Herinner *je* *je* jouw eerste leraar? De gelijk gekleurde voornaamwoorden vervullen dezelfde syntactische functie.

EDIT:

Or to make it even more clear:

Herinnert* hij zich **zijn* eerste leraar? Herinner *je** je je *eerste leraar?

I admit that in speech one of the* je*'s may get lost in the action but formally, the three consecutive * je*'s are correct.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> I thought  asking  "Herinner je je..." + anything, such as 'je leraar',  was fully OK.


Ok, thank you!!
So,is three "JE'' ok?
Heriner je je je first...


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> So,is three "JE'' ok?


In my opinion, yes.


----------



## Terwexel

Yes it's correct. I was mistaken.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ok, thank you!!
> So,is three "JE'' ok?
> Heriner je je je first...



Yes. Ik herinner me het, zeer goed zelfs.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, bedankt allemaal!!


----------

